# BD Survey- Moved from Fixed forum



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> the thinly veiled "market research" can go too


I for one beleive in the value of these forums for market research - it should not be 'thinly veiled' - IT SHOULD BE OUT IN THE OPEN

I have benefited from lots of input from forum members suggesting bikes we now have or have on the way. Including SS/Track in 64cm and 65cm frames, SS/Track in 43cm/650c, SS/Track in Pink, Lugged Frames for Track, Ti on Mountain bikes, cyclo-cross in SS, Ti cyclo-cross, high-grade steel HT, lower gears on Touring, CF frame offerings, Track frame offerings, CF tubular wheel offering, and mamy many more.

I can not think of everything; nor can any designer/builder. I think the suggestions and ideas made by forum members are a great resource. I am surprised there are not more brands on here asking for input - actually. 

It is win-win deal. Buyer would like a Pink SS/Track bike and wants smaller sizes. Can not find it. Suggests it online in a forum. Then some brand decides "hey, that could be a market" -- Brand brings it - customers get something they want -- both win. I would not have Pink Track bikes on the way if interested customers had not suggested it would be a great idea.

I could site dozens of examples of entire bikes and little details that I have acted on; which where suggested on forums.
To me; this is a great benefit that forums offer to cycling in general.

I could go on and on about this - as I have been doing the same thing for decades by collecting info / ideas from customers on the sales floor and then incorporating those into my bikes and other companies bikes. The forum environment just makes it easier for everyone to contribute ideas and/or collect ideas - how can that be bad? I think it is fantastic.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> cyclo-cross in SS, Ti cyclo-cross, high-grade steel HT, lower gears on Touring, CF frame offerings, Track frame offerings, CF tubular wheel offering, and mamy many more.
> 
> I can not think of everything; nor can any designer/builder. I think the suggestions and ideas made by forum members are a great resource. I am surprised there are not more brands on here asking for input - actually.
> .


When might this SS cyclocross bike be available and are there any more details you can provide?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

knucklesandwich said:


> When might this SS cyclocross bike be available and are there any more details you can provide?


This is good example of a customer driven bike - lots of requests
that I can sum up as
room for wide tires
canti brakes
SS
4130 chrm-moly frame
winter bike & commuter
racks brazeons
fender space and eyelets
low price

this is what people are asking for
so by next cyclo cross season we will have it
I am doing frame now and ordering sample

target under $400 [Fantom Cross Uno]


----

two other cyclo cross in the works suggested by customers
Fantom CX Outlaw - with disc brakes [illegal to race - get it?]
Fantom CX Pro Ti - titanium framed Ultegra level

---
all planmed before next CX season [August 2008]


---

I would love input on CX UNO colors

thanks


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

bikesdirect said:


> BD Survey- Moved from Fixed forum.


Where/what is the survey?

My only question would be;

How much does it weight?


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> This is good example of a customer driven bike - lots of requests
> that I can sum up as
> room for wide tires
> canti brakes
> ...



That Uno sounds sweet, and if I make it to next summer w/o buying my next bike, I will have to keep an eye out for all these new models. (I keep waffling back and forth on a singlespeed CX, or a CX bike with better components than my Kona Jake).

I'd go with a two color scheme- frame and fork in different colors. Dark metallic gray frame and dark green fork would be sweet, or something like that.


----------



## lapdog (Nov 15, 2007)

*colors*

Would camo be asking too much for a color? If so, I don't see many bikes in red. That may be something different. By the way, I just had to make a decision between the CX on your website that was only $495, don't remember the model, and the Messenger and went with the Messenger. I just received the bike by mail yesterday, finished putting it together last night, very easy to finish assembly even for someone not mechanically inclined, just as advertised, and went for the maiden voyage @ 5:00 A.M. this morning. WOW, what a great bike! Best thing is that the Messenger was only $349 so I still have enough to buy the CX in a few months!!


----------

